# Male/Female Poll



## teachski (Apr 20, 2006)

How many females, as compared to males are there on this board?  Another member asked a similar question in another post.  Data from an older demographics survey were given, but I think that has changed, I think there are less.  Here is a new poll.


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2006)

Gonna move to Misc.


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2006)

Where's the "Other" option?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Where's the "Other" option?


Damn, you took my line! 

Here's Sparky's thread that this poll accompanies:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/8338-women-posters.html


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 20, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Damn, you took my line!



You still could've asked about the "both" line (yeah, I guess it can fit in under "other")


----------



## Snowflower (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey it looks like we're gaining on them!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 20, 2006)

My wife will check in time to time under my user name....I think its time she gets her own.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Where's the "Other" option?


I should have figured Marc would beat me to the punch line on that obvious follow up question.  I voted male, just for the record.


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> I should have figured Marc would beat me to the punch line on that obvious follow up question.  I voted male, just for the record.



Amazing how well some people know me without having actually _met_ me.  


I'm disappointed I didn't get to meet you at the end of the day of the Cannon outting.




....then again, I enjoyed that mountain to the last chair of the day, so with that in mind I wasn't _that_ disappointed...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2006)

Marc, not meeting you at the Cannon Outting was the digest disappointment of the entire day.  Second only to being notified that I would not need a route canal operation.  There will be plenty of days next year, my man!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 21, 2006)

The results so far are just like a night out here in Mad River Valley!!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2006)

So we've got five female votes, but only two who actually dared to speak up in the thread??


----------



## teachski (Apr 21, 2006)

Maybe we should ask the females to list their screen names....  I am wondering myself who the others might be.

teachski


----------



## krisskis (Apr 22, 2006)

100% female here but i dont post much...


----------



## noski (Apr 22, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> So we've got five female votes, but only two who actually dared to speak up in the thread??


I voted, but you had already named me...do I didn't post.


----------



## noski (Apr 22, 2006)

Plowboy said:
			
		

> The results so far are just like a night out here in Mad River Valley!!!


That's funny.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2006)

noski said:
			
		

> I voted, but you had already named me...do I didn't post.


Yeah, but not in this thread...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 23, 2006)

OldsnowboarderME said:
			
		

> If you think women who have a passion for skiing are rare ...women snowboarders over  50 or even  40 ... my dream girl for sure ...


word!  welcome to the forums.  your signature is very similar to one of my favorite sayings, "Just because you could, doesn't mean you should."


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Apr 24, 2006)

I am one of the female skiers in your poll.


----------



## Snowflower (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmmm....female snowboarder over 40 here.   Married though.


----------



## Snowflower (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm male


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 4, 2008)

I qualify for part of the over 50something female demographics....


----------



## Rushski (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe they would call this a sausage-fest...


----------



## madskier6 (Jun 5, 2008)

Male here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Male here.



Wow and I thought you were an ugly chick with a beard..:uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Rushski said:


> I believe they would call this a sausage-fest...



mmmmm Sausage..


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

You'll notice that there aren't many females who still post here.  Must be something about you guys.... :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

severine said:


> You'll notice that there aren't many females who still post here.  Must be something about you guys.... :roll:




If females aren't on the internet during the summer posting about skiing what are they doing???  I bet at the mall buying lingerie8)


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If females aren't on the internet during the summer posting about skiing what are they doing???  I bet at the mall buying lingerie8)



You gotta have your dreams...


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 6, 2008)

Sev, I'll stick around, and I'm sure we can count on Philomena!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, I'll stick around, and I'm sure we can count on Philomena!




Phil sure skis fast for a chick..and he has a steezy goatee..lol


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Phil sure skis fast for a chick..and he has a steezy goatee..lol


If he pushes it, he can almost keep up with me. 

Psssst, he won't read this will he?


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, I'll stick around, and I'm sure we can count on Philomena!


:lol:

I actually don't mind the ratio of men to women here.  Women can be so catty sometimes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> If he pushes it, he can almost keep up with me.
> 
> Psssst, he won't read this will he?



Hahaha..well I ski alot faster than Phil..he makes too many turns..lol


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I actually don't mind the ratio of men to women here.  Women can be so catty sometimes.


Deja vu'
I think we had that discussion, recently, in fact!


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hahaha..well I ski alot faster than Phil..he makes too many turns..lol



It was the only way I could take skiing Blue. Straight lining that double diamond [cough] whatever it was called was oh so much fun. :flame:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> It was the only way I could take skiing Blue. Straight lining that double diamond [cough] whatever it was called was oh so much fun. :flame:


Are the snowcones there, Blueberry or BlueRaspberry


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Deja vu'
> I think we had that discussion, recently, in fact!


Yeah, I'm pretty sure we discussed this last month. 

It's true, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

One thing is for sure..guys that wear Jackets like this get the ski bunnys and the cougars.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One thing is for sure..guys that wear Jackets like this get the ski bunnys and the cougars.


Rrrrrrraaaarrrrr!


----------

